# New vs. Old DIY Type-A Cubes



## VooX (Oct 17, 2007)

So I have seen the webpages on www.cube4you.com that show the new DIY type-A.

Some on these forums may even have one. If you have any experience with the new vs. old DIY type-A cubes would you please post your comparisons.

On the most basic level, it sounds like the new DIY has recessed center pieces, while the old DIY centers are flush.

edit: having seen them, I don't notice any difference in the centres... the new DIY does have extra fins on the inside of edge pieces that are unique.


----------



## Joël (Oct 18, 2007)

I have the 'old' A-type (in fact the 9.77 WR was done on this cube ), and I have tried both Ron's and DanH's new A-type cubes, they are both great! Very stable... These new A-types 'listen' to my hands perfectly, and they are light.


----------



## KJiptner (Oct 18, 2007)

Joël said:


> I have the 'old' A-type (in fact the 9.77 WR was done on this cube )



WAIT... does that mean the WR was set on the cube I gave you when you were visiting me for Czech Open?


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Oct 18, 2007)

Are these (http://www.cube4you.com/198_DIYKit-3x3x3-Magic-Cube-(a).html) the new cubes, or are these (http://www.cube4you.com/124_New-Yellow-DIYKit-3x3x3-(a).html) the new ones? I don't get it.


----------



## VooX (Oct 18, 2007)

OLD DIY TYPE-A

http://www.cube4you.com/198_DIYKit-3x3x3-Magic-Cube-(a).html

===

NEW DIY TYPE-A (yellow version)

http://www.cube4you.com/124_New-Yellow-DIYKit-3x3x3-(a).html

===

As of this posting the NEW yellow version is not available for sale (only for notification when it is available).

I once had a link to a NEW black, but I have lost it. Also if anyone knows the links for any other colors (like white or black) that might be out there, please post links.

Cheers


----------



## hdskull (Oct 18, 2007)

what do you mean by flush/recessed centerS ?


----------



## Radu (Oct 18, 2007)

hdskull said:


> what do you mean by flush/recessed centerS ?



i would like to know this too.

2nd. i don't know if the "new yellow" is a new type or si just a new type of colour. because the pics for the yellow look the same as for the other ones. anyway, i placed an order 10days ago with one of those new yellow in, it should have arrived today..maybe tomorrow..i'll wait and let you know if it's the new type a or just the new yellow.
btw..as an observation...for the old types the wightis 108 and for the new yellow is 105g so...we'll see


----------



## Lofty (Oct 18, 2007)

I agree, I don't think Yellow is the new type just a new color. IN the picture its edge pieces are open while on the new type they are closed. I guess there could be caps in hte bag but they don't look shaped for caps they look normal shape.
Edit: Has anyone simply asked the guy who runs cube4you? I know he answers questions in his forum.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 18, 2007)

> what do you mean by flush/recessed centerS


 
The centers of the new type A are about 1 milimeter closer to the core compared to the edges and corners. This feels strange at first, but it is very good for speedcubing after you get used to it.

I guess flushed/recessed means lowered.


----------



## Harris Chan (Oct 18, 2007)

That can happen when you have store cubes as well. Usually the centers are lower compare to the edges/corners. That's how Nakajima's cubes feell like!


----------



## Ron (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi guys,

I bought 5 new type As a while ago.
At first I did not like them, because they were popping a lot.
Then I found out that you have to drive the screws down completely.
After that the cube is extremely stable, while still very forgiving and smooth.
All 5 cubes have the same quality.

Have fun,

Ron


----------



## Foxpapa (Oct 19, 2007)

Ron said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I bought 5 new type As a while ago.
> At first I did not like them, because they were popping a lot.
> ...



Only in yellow ?


----------



## VooX (Oct 20, 2007)

Ron said:


> I bought 5 new type As a while ago.
> At first I did not like them, because they were popping a lot.
> *Then I found out that you have to drive the screws down completely.*
> After that the cube is extremely stable, while still very forgiving and smooth.
> All 5 cubes have the same quality.



You fully screw them in? Were they fast enough fully tight?


----------



## Dyste (Oct 23, 2007)

When people speak of the new type As, are you mentioning the yellow or the black. I have the black, and it's really unstable, even with tight screws. There are two sides where the screws will only go in to a certain extent, so that they stay kind of loose, and you can't tighten them any more. If the new yellow is supposed to be the stable one, then I might consider getting one.


----------



## Ron (Oct 23, 2007)

Dyste: you can add additional rings under the screw head...
I only have black versions.
I screw them down until like 1 mm (0.04 inch).


----------



## Dyste (Oct 24, 2007)

What do you mean by additional rings? It only came with small washers, and no large ones, and I wouldn't know where to get large ones.


----------



## Ron (Oct 24, 2007)

Inside the bag was a set of screws, washers, big rings (below screw head) and small rings (below washer).
For some centers one big ring was not enough. So I added an another ring.


----------



## hdskull (Oct 24, 2007)

Ron said:


> Inside the bag was a set of screws, washers, big rings (below screw head) and small rings (below washer).
> For some centers one big ring was not enough. So I added an another ring.



what does adding rings do ?


----------



## Dyste (Oct 24, 2007)

That was my point. I didn't get any "big rings." I only got the ones that go below the spring.


----------



## h3ndrik (Oct 24, 2007)

'big' means the thickness. if you lay them on the table, its the height of the ring. if you use two rings on the screw, the cube should get more stable (tighter).
thats how i interpret what ron was saying.


----------



## Dyste (Oct 24, 2007)

No, I get what he's saying. That's not the point. I just didn't get any large washers. There's supposed to be small and large ones. The small ones go on the screw, and under the spring, while the large one goes below the screw's head, where it rests on the plastic. I'm merely saying that I didn't receive any of those with my diy, thus it may be the cause of my cube's instability, besides that the core is faulty, since there are 2 sides where I am not able to screw them in very far, so that they are loose, while if I screw the other faces in, they are tight. The extent to which those two centers can be tightened is restricted for some reason. I'm guessing that there was something wrong with the rotation of the screw, as it dug into core, or else the holes made were not measured out very well to begin with.


----------



## Ron (Oct 24, 2007)

Oops, so these rings are called washers. 
And the things I called washers are of course springs. 
OK, so in the bag were screws, springs and two types of washers.
The small washers go below the spring. The big washers go below the screw head. Sometimes I need to add two big washers because the screw does not go any deeper.


----------



## hdskull (Oct 25, 2007)

I get a lot of extra big washers for my purchases, and I have no idea what it's for.

I still don't get how adding washers makes the cube more stable, explain ?


----------



## Ron (Oct 25, 2007)

> I still don't get how adding washers makes the cube more stable, explain ?


Sometimes the screw won't go any deeper. Looks like it hits the bottom of the screw hole. In that case adding a washer helps. The screw depth will be the same, but the extra washer will make the center go down a little more.


----------



## Dyste (Oct 25, 2007)

I see you got the same problem with the screw as me. But yea, I'll need to purchase that bag of extra components, because I never got large washers to begin with. I did however, get an extra small one, which won't help in the least. I'm wondering if puzzleproz cubes will come with better cores and all the necessary supplies. cube4you.com seems to have a need to be more organized.


----------



## h3ndrik (Oct 25, 2007)

puzzleproz diy cubes come with seven big and seven small washers.I don't know about the core though, I put the screw in the core as far as it's possible once. I do that to have better guidance for the screw when I put the cube together. I haven't purchased anywhere but puzzleproz, so all I can say is the cubes they sell are flawless.


----------



## VooX (Oct 25, 2007)

*Definitely not flawless at puzzleproz*



h3ndrik said:


> puzzleproz diy cubes come with seven big and seven small washers.I don't know about the core though, I put the screw in the core as far as it's possible once. I do that to have better guidance for the screw when I put the cube together. *I haven't purchased anywhere but puzzleproz, so all I can say is the cubes they sell are flawless.*



It is true that puzzleproz have complete sets of washers (and even an extra one of each). It is NOT true that the cubes are flawless.

1st problem: They do not tell you what grade of cube you are buying. I have bought 3 puzzles from puzzleproz: 2 white and 1 red.

In theory, both colours are available as class-A cubes. Puzzleproz makes no mention that they are different grades, but the red cube is FAR INFERIOR to the white ones I bought. The corners do not fit tightly and wiggle very loosely. There are MAJOR bumps on the internals that cause the cube to feel like there is notches on the inside of it. PLUS... you cannot spin or move any face nearly as quickly or smoothly as on the white cube.

For 2 cubes of the same price they should have the same quality, or be labeled differently.


2nd problem: The cubes require filing on the inside to make them smooth.

The 2 white ones were for myself. Each puzzle required me to file some internals of pieces with an ultra-fine diamond coated file. Some moulding marks were SO BAD that the cube would JAM and refuse to turn any further unless I FORCED it. (And this was on just basic moves). As well on the exterior surface, molding lines need to be filed so your stickers won't peel off prematurely.


3rd (and biggest problem): Puzzleproz cubes are almost TWICE THE PRICE as the ones available at cube4you.com. In addition the lube sold at puzzleproz is WAY overpriced when compared to sites like cubelube.com


*I WOULD NOT RECOMMEND PUZZLEPROZ FOR THE ABOVE REASONS. THEY OVERCHARGE FOR THEIR CUBES/LUBE AND DO NOT SPECIFY THE GRADE OF CUBE YOU ARE BUYING.*


----------



## ExoCorsair (Oct 25, 2007)

Your first problem is the result of different plastics used for the different colors. Red is pretty bad, and so is yellow, in my opinion.

Second problem is the result of just old DIYs.

Third... Well, that's Puzzleproz.


----------



## Dyste (Oct 27, 2007)

Well, that's odd, considering the seller has a 100% positive rating and basically the vast majority of the comments are good. The shipping seems a lot better than cube4you.com anyway. How would you compare puzzleproz cubes to those from cube4you?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Oct 27, 2007)

cube4you gets new (better) cubes faster than puzzleproz. I assume puzzleproz buys from cube4you or 9spuzzles, actually.

So cube4you supplies cubes that are either better than or identical to puzzleproz.


----------



## h3ndrik (Oct 27, 2007)

VooX:

my cube was in perfect condition. i am sorry to hear that yours were so terrible. 
he says that there are no diffenence of performance between the different colored diy kits, which supports the argument of ExoCorsair about the different kind of plastic.
why didn't you complain?

the cubes at puzzleproz are quite expensive, but i think the shipping is less compared to cube4you. 

puzzleproz sells 1 syringe of lube for 2$
cubelube sells 10 fillings for a syringe for 3,95$ so 1 filling equals 39,5 cents.
an applicator syringe costs 2,50$, therfore:
1 syringe at puzzleproz equals 2$
1 syringe at cubelube equals 2,89$


----------



## Dyste (Oct 27, 2007)

Um..,yea..., if you wanted a syringe for each application. You only need one. In fact, you don't even need one. They said that they now come with an applicator cap or whatever. Of course, they never did answer my questions, so I didn't feel like buying from people who don't even respond to potential customers. I bought Castle Pure Silicone Spray instead, and it works pretty well.

On another note, I've heard a lot about pieces popping on cube4you cubes.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Oct 27, 2007)

Also, I forgot to mention, you want the yellow cores for DIYs. In my opinion, Rubik's DIY cores are the best, but as far as Chinese DIY cores go, any color that's not yellow is not going to be very good. If you did not get a yellow core, I am quite certain that you did not receive an (a) grade cube.

Cubelube isn't very good anyway. A $2 can of silicone lubricant is much more satisfactory and will last longer than "one syringe of Cubelube".



Dyste said:


> On another note, I've heard a lot about pieces popping on cube4you cubes.



That is highly dependent on the person who assembled the cube; odds are that the screws are not screwed in far enough and therefore the springs are too loose.


----------



## Dyste (Oct 27, 2007)

ExoCorsair said:


> Also, I forgot to mention, you want the yellow cores for DIYs. In my opinion, Rubik's DIY cores are the best, but as far as Chinese DIY cores go, any color that's not yellow is not going to be very good. If you did not get a yellow core, I am quite certain that you did not receive an (a) grade cube.



That's kind of a fumbled statement. So we want yellow cores, but not from the Chinese? Now that sorta sounds racist, too, haha.  Then again, you said that if we don't get yellow cores, we were taken for a ride.. That is thoroughly contradictory. Care to clarify?


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 27, 2007)

I can clarify for him. He means that if you get a Chinese DIY, not a Rubik's one, the yellow core is almost a necessity. In his opinion the cores that come from Rubik's DIYs are the best, but the best core from the Chinese cubes is the yellow one. I have a blue cube with a core that's not yellow, and it's the worst cube in the world. I'm going to order a yellow core as soon as I make an order with cube4you.


----------



## Dyste (Oct 28, 2007)

So do you think that all the diy colors from cube4you are created equal, or do you have a conviction that some specific ones have better quality?


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 28, 2007)

Each color is made of different plasitcs with different dyes. The quality of some colors are worse than others. I can't remember where, but Exo posted his opinions of all of them (He has one of almost every color). But the (a)s are made with better quality plastic than the other types, but I think the colors also vary in quality.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Oct 28, 2007)

Apologies for the awkward sentence up there, but yes, masterofthebase pretty much hit the nail on the head.

I don't remember posting a list... But I will say that I have had the best experiences with green and white cubes. Transparent cubes (b) are hit or miss; they can either be really amazing or really crappy. Gold cubes (b) are pretty awful compared to any other cubes, but they're still pretty good. But bear in mind, this is just my opinion, and some of my DIYs are comparatively old.


----------



## Dyste (Oct 28, 2007)

What do you mean by "old"?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Oct 28, 2007)

I got them before the summer; there may have been modifications to the DIYs since then.


----------



## VooX (Oct 31, 2007)

h3ndrik said:


> VooX:
> 
> my cube was in perfect condition. i am sorry to hear that yours were so terrible.
> he says that there are no diffenence of performance between the different colored diy kits, which supports the argument of ExoCorsair about the different kind of plastic.
> ...



puzzleproz ONLY sells lube by the syringe.

Once you've bought the syringe ($2.50) from cubelube you don't need to buy it again. Also if you've already got syringes you don't need to buy one at all.

Cubelube also sells larger lube sizes. Their largest is for 40 syringe refills. Total cost is $8.95, so 1 filling equals *22.3 cents*.

Both my white and red cubes have yellow cores. This does not seem to help the red cube. After slight filing, my white DIY performs very well.

I did not leave feedback on ebay for puzzleproz.com. As my opinion is subjective I chose not to leave a negative review as some might not agree with my opinion. To be clear: both myself and my friend (who ordered the red cube) would give a negative review if we chose to leave one.

*I DID COMPLAIN TO PUZZLEPROZ. I COMPLAINED ABOUT A WHITE DIY I BOUGHT FOR MY FIRST ORDER. MY COMPLAINT WAS IT WAS NOT AS SMOOTH AS ADVERTISED AND I NEEDED TO FILE IT TO GET ACCEPTABLE PERFORMANCE.
PUZZLEPROZ TOLD ME HE WAS TOO BUSY TO CHECK THE QUALITY OF THE CUBES LEAVING HIS SHOP. HE DISMISSED MY EXPERIENCE AS A BAD BATCH. WHEN I ORDERED ANOTHER SET (1 RED, 1 WHITE) I HAD THE SAME EXPERIENCE WITH THE PRODUCT. THE RED CUBE IS SO BAD (AS I HAVE MENTIONED) IT IS UNACCEPTABLE AS A SPEEDCUBE, THERE IS NO FIXING THIS CUBE.
HE CLAIMS THAT ALL COLOURS ARE THE SAME QUALITY, BUT MY EXPERIENCE IS THAT THE RED CUBE IS FAR INFERIOR TO THE WHITE ONE.
GIVEN HIS ATTITUDE AND DECEPTION IN HIS EBAY ADS I CANNOT RECOMMEND SHOPPING AT PUZZLEPROZ.
YOUR EXPERIENCE MIGHT BE DIFFERENT, BUT I WILL SHOP AT THE CHEAPER, MORE HONEST (IN THEIR ADS) SELLER CUBE4YOU.COM INSTEAD.
*


----------



## Harris Chan (Oct 31, 2007)

Here's an idea for a good speecube...

Rubiks.com DIY core + cube4you.com screws/springs/washers + cube4you center kernel/cap + rubiks.com cubies/store cubies

Since the Rubik.com DIY core is better than the cube4you, and the screw is longer/better by cube4you.com. To achieve that "flushed center" by using the cube4you.com center because it is a bit smaller than the rubiks.com center. But if you want to do the other way around (rubiks.com center and cube4you.com cubies), it's also pretty good (for me).


----------



## VooX (Oct 31, 2007)

Harris Chan said:


> Here's an idea for a good speecube...
> 
> Rubiks.com DIY core + cube4you.com screws/springs/washers + cube4you center kernel/cap + rubiks.com cubies/store cubies
> 
> Since the Rubik.com DIY core is better than the cube4you, and the screw is longer/better by cube4you.com. To achieve that "flushed center" by using the cube4you.com center because it is a bit smaller than the rubiks.com center. But if you want to do the other way around (rubiks.com center and cube4you.com cubies), it's also pretty good (for me).



Does the recessed centers help in turning faces with fingertricks?

I would imagine that using your fingertips to move a side would be easier when they stick out a little from the centers.


----------



## shawnlee (Nov 10, 2007)

Harris Chan said:


> Here's an idea for a good speecube...
> 
> Rubiks.com DIY core + cube4you.com screws/springs/washers + cube4you center kernel/cap + rubiks.com cubies/store cubies
> 
> Since the Rubik.com DIY core is better than the cube4you, and the screw is longer/better by cube4you.com. To achieve that "flushed center" by using the cube4you.com center because it is a bit smaller than the rubiks.com center. But if you want to do the other way around (rubiks.com center and cube4you.com cubies), it's also pretty good (for me).



Is that allowed in WC?


----------



## joey (Nov 11, 2007)

shawnlee said:


> Harris Chan said:
> 
> 
> > Here's an idea for a good speecube...
> ...



Yes, I believe it is allowed in the toilet.

I believe you mean the WCA, if so, yes I don't see why it shoudln't be allowed.


----------



## Johannes91 (Nov 11, 2007)

joey said:


> shawnlee said:
> 
> 
> > Is that allowed in WC?
> ...


Or maybe World Championship.


----------



## joey (Nov 11, 2007)

Johannes91 said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > shawnlee said:
> ...


Yes, but I found it odd to be talking solely about the WC.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 11, 2007)

> I don't see why it shoudln't be allowed


 
There is/was a rule that said puzzles needed to buy "widely available" if you use them in a competition. I don't think that rule was enforced though because I have seen people use homemade 2x2x2's. Also, you could argue that if all pieces of the "hybrid" came from "widely available" puzzles, the resulting puzzle is also "widely available"

P.S. http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/ seems to have problems right now, so I couldn't check my claims


----------



## Johannes91 (Nov 11, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> P.S. http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/ seems to have problems right now, so I couldn't check my claims


http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks Johannes.

The "widely available" has indeed been removed. I see no reason in http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/#puzzles that would prevent the use of such a "hybrid" cube.


----------



## VooX (Nov 23, 2007)

Can anyone tell me when the new DIY will be available to order from cube4you.com.

I subscribed to their notification of when it was in stock. I went to the site 4 hours after an email was sent telling me it was in stock, and they had already sold out.

Can anyone provide any links to find the new cubes (especially the white ones)?


----------



## Dyste (Nov 23, 2007)

http://www.cube4you.com/142_New-type-Black-DIYKit-3x3x3-(a)-second-model.html

http://www.cube4you.com/247_New-type-White-DIYKit-3x3x3-(a).html


----------



## VooX (Nov 23, 2007)

Dyste said:


> http://www.cube4you.com/142_New-type-Black-DIYKit-3x3x3-(a)-second-model.html
> 
> http://www.cube4you.com/247_New-type-White-DIYKit-3x3x3-(a).html



Thank you very much!

I could not find the white cube link before. It is a shame it is nearly twice the cost as the other DIY cubes, as I love the colour so much I have to buy a more expensive cube.


----------



## Dyste (Nov 23, 2007)

Yes, it is, but I'll also be getting one soon. Oh, and you're very welcome.


----------



## TheBB (Nov 23, 2007)

On the subject of these cubes:

http://www.cube4you.com/247_New-type-White-DIYKit-3x3x3-(a).html

Does anyone have any? I've found them to be a pain in the ass to get working smoothly. Am I doing something wrong? Is there a thread on this somewhere?


----------



## Dyste (Nov 23, 2007)

Do you have one? Or are you generalizing on cube4you cubes?


----------



## TheBB (Nov 23, 2007)

I have five. Of that precise type. I've assembled two and the one that turned out OK is far from as good as people seem to consider them to be. The corners wiggle about and one of the sides turn unevenly. In general, the Rubik's DIYs I've had are much firmer and smoother. Maybe it just needs breaking in, but I can't help thinking I'm doing something wrong.

Edit: Also, the center caps fall out. I thought they didn't do that on chinese DIYs. They're also not shaped like Rubik's ones so I can't glue them in, or they won't come out. True - I haven't tried paper yet, though.


----------



## Dyste (Nov 24, 2007)

Gluing is a bad option. How would you go about readjusting the tension, if you ever needed to, which I would have to believe that you inevitably would. I'm guessing there's just a different overall feel between the cube4you cubes and the Rubik's cubes. I only have the initial version (version 1) of the black cube that they had before, and I can say that the pieces tend to be "sproingy" and are prone to popping. I haven't had time to mess with it and formally lube/put stickers on it, so I've just been using my store-bought. That's really all I can account for, as I do not have experience with the Rubik's diys or this new cube4you one.


----------



## TheBB (Nov 24, 2007)

Well, I've glued Rubiks caps and I can break them out whenever I need to. Can't do it too much though because it leaves some residue .

In any case, it's not a *bad* cube, but considering the reputation these cubes have gotten I certainly expected, not just a better final product, but also one that required putting in less work.

Particularly, the fact that one side turns unevenly is quite annoying. When it aligns with the rest of the cube it is noticeably tenser than at 45 degrees. After some careful diagnosing, I've removed all pieces except for two opposing edges in the layer in question and the effect still remains. The center is pushed out (tension increased) when the edges aligns with the centers, and is relaxed again when they are at 45 degress, somehow.


----------



## Dyste (Nov 28, 2007)

Does anyone know what the four "U' shaped symbols on the bottom of the pieces of the the new type (a)s are for? Do they protrude, or are they just kind of etched on there for some odd reason? Also, if other people have experience with these cubes, it would be nice to know how "good" or "bad" they are, besides TheBB, who has already asserted his case. I will probably be ordering one tonight, unless otherwise persuaded.


----------



## TheBB (Nov 28, 2007)

U-shapes? Are you talking about the odd-looking tips on the inner parts of the edges? In that case, they seem to be there to prevent popping. They also have the downside of preventing you from disassembling the cube without actually popping a center cap and unscrew a few turns though.


----------



## Dyste (Nov 29, 2007)

I think they're actually on the corner pieces. Take a look at the two near the front. They may also be on the edges, but I'm not sure, as there aren't any that are clearly visible.

http://www.cube4you.com/index.php?gOo=goodspic.dwt&goodsid=247


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 29, 2007)

I ordered one, and when my stupid cube4you order comes I'll figure it out. I do think it's a pop deterrent. It's been 15 days though... I really hate shipping from China.


----------



## VooX (Nov 30, 2007)

masterofthebass said:


> I ordered one, and when my stupid cube4you order comes I'll figure it out. I do think it's a pop deterrent. It's been 15 days though... I really hate shipping from China.



I've been waiting almost 4 weeks now myself. Between shipping and customs, I'll get arthritis before my cubes come.

These aren't even the new type-A's!! They were sold out before. I am going to order a few of the new type-A's but I think I'll splurge and go for express shipping!. What's a few extra dollars to get it in a week!


----------



## VooX (Mar 20, 2008)

A month ago I built three new type-A DIY, so I want to give my 2 cents after testing them...

I think the new type-A DIY is better than the old type-A DIY for several reasons. First and foremost it is the fastest and smoothest cube I have ever built (I build and tweak a lot of DIY cubes for friends as I have a rep for having super fast cubes). The new type-A is amazing for finger tricks and if you have good technique will really reward you with blistering cornering.

Other benefits:

1) The extra fins on the center pieces really do work... the screws can be kept very loose and the fins prevent popping while doing finger tricks. The new DIY type WILL pop, but much less often than the old DIY type... and when it does pop usually one or two pieces gently pop, instead of 2-6 pieces exploding all over the floor like the old DIY.

2) Being more hollow, the cube is lighter and gives less hand fatigue over long sessions.


There are a couple of drawbacks:

1) All the fins, and less weight mean more pieces to assemble. I use super glue to assemble them and they are a real pain in the butt. This is not a beginner's DIY kit as glue and sanding will be necessary.

2) The small washers are inferior to the old DIY and sometimes get jammed in the thread of the screws, losing the tension on that side. Care must be taken to ensure when the pieces are assembled the spring still has tension.



*I took my new type-A DIY cube (assembled for 2 days) to the Toronto Open Winter '08 and one of the scramblers (a speedcuber) actually told me that I had the smoothest cube in the entire competition, and it turned corners amazingly.* In the same field was a few world-class cubers (like Harris Chan) so I know the judges had some people serious about their cubes to compare mine to.

I have fully converted to the new type-A DIY cubes, and now own two and have built three.


----------



## dave (Mar 21, 2008)

Does cube4you still carry the new type A's in black? I can't seem to find it in their 3x3x3 diy category. The direct link on one of the previous pages still works though. Not sure what that's all about.


----------



## terisiare121 (Mar 21, 2008)

Cube4you hasn't had the new types in stock for quite a while.


----------



## Lofty (Mar 21, 2008)

Hmmm, I don't really like my new type. I think mine will only pop if it breaks off one of the anti-pop mechanisms. I fear taking it apart to lube or clean because I broke one edge piece trying to get the cube together (it came with extra parts luckily) and it feels like it will break trying to get it open. But yes it is a smooth cube.


----------



## VooX (Mar 22, 2008)

*Here you go, a link to the NEW type-A DIY that is in stock...* 

http://cube4you.com/247_New-type-White-DIYKit-3x3x3-second-model-(a).html

Please be aware that right now I only see the white model in stock. They used to carry the new type-A DIY that was yellow, but I no longer see it listed.

I highly recommend the express shipping method. Although it is much more expensive, the regular shipping can take over a month.

I usually by several cubes at once so that I get more value out of the express shipping costs, and I will also have back-up cubes in case I lose mine, or want to give away a speedcube to a friend.

edit: they just sold out... but keep an eye on the site, they will be back in stock soon.


----------



## Ron (Mar 22, 2008)

If anyone still has some old DIY type A (the ones with the ribbon on the inside of the edges), then I am very interested in buying them.
I gave away 3 and 1 of the remaining 2 is almost end-of-life.

Please let me know by e-mail. Especially if they are not assembled yet.

Thanks!

Ron


----------



## VooX (Mar 24, 2008)

Lofty said:


> Hmmm, I don't really like my new type. I think mine will only pop if it breaks off one of the anti-pop mechanisms. I fear taking it apart to lube or clean because I broke one edge piece trying to get the cube together (it came with extra parts luckily) and it feels like it will break trying to get it open. But yes it is a smooth cube.



Assembling this cube can be tricky as you mentioned. Although I did not break any edges trying to assemble, I have messed up the spring/washer arrangement by over stretching one side.

As I mentioned in an earlier post, the small washers can get caught in the screw's thread jamming the spring and losing tension on that face. I have to be very careful assembling my cubes, both to prevent breaking, and to prevent jamming the spring with the washer.

Altogether a cube I would only recommend to someone who has built and tweaked a speedcube already.


----------



## alexgoldberg (Mar 24, 2008)

Does anybody know when the black/white new type diys will be selling again? I'm hoping to get one before Denver.


----------

